# Starting from Scratch. Help!!



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok so I want to buy a nice setup for my girlfriend. All she has right now is an lcd tv, and a ps3. The ps3 is hooked up with an hdmi cable. I am looking for something that is at least 5.1. Wireless rear speakers would also be nice. I dont mind having to piece something together, but it would be nice if I can just buy a complete setup. Also is there any thing out there that can be switched on and off? For instance, if she is just watching regular tv and doesnt want surround sound, can it easily be turned off? And then turned back on for movies? 

Please excuse my ignorance guys this is my first time around. Please help in any way you can. Also my budget will be around 800 or so. Thanks guys.


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

pics of girlfriend or its for you.


----------



## jf2oo6 (Feb 17, 2010)

60ndown said:


> pics of girlfriend or its for you.


Well oooook here she issssss. lol


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ive just kind of been glancing in the parts-express magazines i got for something i could do for home theater.

this stuff is cheaper, so u can upgrade it to suite what u feel will work. i also couldnt find any good floor speakers in the mags, so all i found was some bookshelf ones.

receiver - Either Sherwood 5.1 or pioneer 5.1 both $200-230
Sherwood RD-6504 5.1 Home Theater Receiver | Parts-Express.com
Pioneer VSX-520-K 5.1 Home Theater A/V Receiver Black | Parts-Express.com

subwoofer - dayton sub, its already powered, i chose 10 because my dad got a 100$ 10" polk and the things a beast, i can only imagine what a dayton would be like, so didnt figure i needed a 12.
Dayton SUB-100 HT Series 10" 125 Watt Powered Subwoofer | Parts-Express.com

center - 3 way dayton 
Dayton CCS-33B 3-Way Center Channel Speaker Black | Parts-Express.com

fear/fronts, left/right however u wanna say it - dayton 6.5 2 way bookshelves
Dayton B652 6-1/2" 2-Way Bookshelf Speaker Pair | Parts-Express.com

like i said i just looked at pretty much the cheapest stuff and threw it together. the reciever is gonna send 100-110 watts and everything is rated lower. i also would prefer to find some floor speakers for the front/rear, but i dont have the money yet so i havent done any real research.

maybe just try and upgrade everything to handle the power, and go with them, prob wont be the best, but shouldnt be too bad


----------

